# Lake Russell WMA



## Fireaway (Sep 20, 2010)

I was thinking about riding up and trying to hunt some bears. Wanted to see what folks thought the population was like on lake Russell WMA.


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 20, 2010)

3

Seriously,
 I live 15 minutes away and work 2 minutes away. The population is just not that large at all. I only know of one bear thats been killed a couple of years ago. I would head on up farther north.

 I am headed to another county later this week if that tells you anything.


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah I might have said 2 but Thunderhead knows the area better.  I would head on up to Chattahoochee, Chestatee, Swallow Creek or NF land in northern Habersham, white, towns, union counties etc..  Good luck with it, wherever you go.


----------



## lifeinthesouth (Sep 20, 2010)

I agree, somewhere else. I like Russell for deer hunting but in the 10 years I spent up there I have never even seen any bear sign. Only bear up there wonder in from further north.


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 20, 2010)

go north young man


----------



## Fireaway (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks fellas, I just got of the phone with my buddy who lives in NC and is a big bear hunter. Got a little advise from him and from yall so I guess I will try out some different areas. Just like the sound of lake russell since it is so close to Athens.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Sep 21, 2010)

please come to towns, and wack one, matter of fact bring a few buddies with ya, dang things are everywhere this year.  Hopefully Dana and his crew can thin them out this year


----------

